# Need advice on wall tvs



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just use a single arm mount. You can hit the first stud from the corner and position the TV near the corner.
http://www.monoprice.com/products/p...=10828&cs_id=1082806&p_id=5921&seq=1&format=2


----------



## hyunelan2 (Aug 14, 2007)

That's very similar (if not the same) to the mount I used to put a 32" Vizio up in a corner at my parents' house. Also check eBay prices - sometimes you can grab a really good deal on mounts, though monoprice is reasonable also.


----------

